# Any Gerstner tool chests out there



## TRfromMT (Oct 25, 2018)

Just scored a deal on an H. Gerstner & Sons machinist chest - the original USA made version in quarter sawn oak. Got it on Craigslist, and having relatives on the other side of the state pick it up for me. May be a few weeks before I see it. 

Super excited to have this. It's 1940's vintage and looks like just a little TLC will bring it back to full glory. I'll post pictures when I have it.

Any others out there? 

Thanks in advance,
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2018)

I know what a gerstner is and I'm a little jealous. Around here they ask stupid money even for beat up ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2018)

I bought a couple and restored for boys- and have another I used for light parts.
Then built my own- a lot more fun than rest

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2018)

I want to build one too someday, like you said, a fun project.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 25, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I know what a gerstner is and I'm a little jealous. Around here they ask stupid money even for beat up ones.



I've been looking for awhile and figured out there is a difference between the original (and current) Gerstner & Sons, and the more economical line from Gerstner International. This one is an original and I found it on CL in some small town on the western slope (Colorado). Made a deal at $300, and I've seen some of the G.I. ones go for that. I am doing back flips over this deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 25, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I bought a couple and restored for boys- and have another I used for light parts.
> Then built my own- a lot more fun than rest
> 
> View attachment 154686



Sam Maloof called... he wants his tool box back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2018)

TRfromMT said:


> I've been looking for awhile and figured out there is a difference between the original (and current) Gerstner & Sons, and the more economical line from Gerstner International. This one is an original and I found it on CL in some small town on the western slope (Colorado). Made a deal at $300, and I've seen some of the G.I. ones go for that. I am doing back flips over this deal!


no pictures- no gerstner- yall know the rules......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2018)

TRfromMT said:


> Sam Maloof called... he wants his tool box back.


Thanks- they were a fun build


----------



## TRfromMT (Oct 25, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> no pictures- no gerstner- yall know the rules......



Still gonna be a good week or so.... I shall try to contain my enthusiasm (not!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 9, 2018)

This finally arrived. It took the great circle route getting here, and got delayed with relatives on the other side of the state for about 2 weeks, but it's here now. I'm really pleased!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 9, 2018)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 9, 2018)

Great buy. Wondering about all the people that sat in front of that and worked, what they did etc. Much nicer than a Harbor Freight tool chest for sure. Sounds like you'll enjoy it. Happy for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 9, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Great buy. Wondering about all the people that sat in front of that and worked, what they did etc. Much nicer than a Harbor Freight tool chest for sure. Sounds like you'll enjoy it. Happy for you.



Right!

I have a few tools from my grandfather and dad. Oh the stories they could tell!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2018)

Very nice condition. A beauty for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2018)

I saw how they are made on a tv show recently. Very well made boxes. Nice score....


----------

